# some art



## RodISHI (Aug 12, 2011)

Not a lot of time to be online at the moment because I am busy.. Here is a project we did a few years ago. I am working on another one simalar to this one and a few smaller items too.


----------



## Dabs (Aug 12, 2011)

Did you hand paint the mermaid??
She looks very well designed, her facial features are spot on. I always have the hardest damn time with faces.
Some of the pieces look 3D, but the mermaid looks like some of her is painted.
It's pretty! Good job! *smiles*


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 12, 2011)

The left clamshell is smaller than the right clamshell.


----------



## editec (Aug 12, 2011)

That's beautiful, Rod.

If my ship ever comes in and I remodel my kitchen and baths I may call on you for advice.


----------



## newmoon100 (Apr 23, 2013)

wow! the mermaid is fantastic


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 24, 2013)

As a guy, I might be shy about getting naked in that shower.


----------



## ralphgrant (Sep 7, 2013)

That is such a beautiful mermaid art work. Are those tiles or just wall decals?


----------

